# Better than a Yard Sale



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi All! It's nice to be back on FF. Two weeks ago while tossing trash into the dumpster I found a wrought iron tank stand for a 10g. Carried it home - great condition & it matches my 29g. stand exactly. On Sunday, I found the 10g. tank in the dumpster - needs a little scrubbing but looks pretty new! On my next trip I hope to find the Hood & the Fish!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

lol Congrats! I should be so lucky. All I would find is more garbage.


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

nice find, swimmers!
i got my 55 gallon with wrought iron stand (needs painting) from www.freecycle.org. i drove 25 minutes to pick it up, but it was so worth it!
freecycle.org is a give-a-way site, seperated by regions, then state, then county. the only rule is that it has to be free. check it out. 
peace.
LP


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte - all I usually find is garbage too but fortunately these 2 items were on the top, otherwise I probably wouldn't have bothered as I'm short & the dumpster is tall I might not have been able to get out if I climbed in. 
Melonhead, I'll check out that site - sounds cool!
My Mom was with me & held the lid up for me but later she said she should have slammed it on my head to knock some sense into me! I doubt if it would have helped though!


----------



## flark (Jan 19, 2005)

thanx for the link. it took a while to find ohio. they put it under "central us" !!! always thought it was n. eastern. anyhow, thanks again.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, i signed up for all of montana, not too many members tho.


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

that site is awesome, i just found a 29g fully loaded, and a bare 10g for free very close to home! thanx alot!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

[highlight=blue:a42b6d6f26]*I wish you would hae posted this a month ago, 
I missed the chance at a 55g leaker  by 2 1/2 weeks, Oh well, i'm sure I will get lucky.....*[/highlight:a42b6d6f26]


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Lucky you!! A free hood would be cool! However, fish in the garbage might be just a little unpleasant.  
Although my friend rescued a goldfish in its bowl from an abandoned apartment.

Thanks for the info on the free stuff web site. I'm definitely interested.

By the way, my advice is, as always, try to find a fish club in your area. Thay have auctions, and the tanks and equipment are usually deals - and the fish are healthier, because the club members take better care of them than pet stores, and sell fish they've bred. Prices are good and the people are friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks melonhead. I looked up this www.freecycle.org just because of this thread. I was able to give a tv, vcr and some furniture to a family that pretty much had nothing at all. They'd been homeless until recently and a friend of theirs solicited donations for their new apartment. All they had was a bed for furniture, so they were really happy with the gifts.

Now on the receiving end of the website, I've picked up a couple of air pumps, an entire 10g set up with everything included plus the wrought iron stand, and the girl that's picking up the furniture shortly is bringing me a 38 gallon tank she's got sitting in her garage.

I love free stuff. :king:


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, i'm so glad i posted that! looks like you guys are really benefiting!

last week, i posted:
"Wanted: plants and/or clippings for freshwater aquarium"
and yesterday i picked up 6 FREE amazon swords on my way home from work.  
i love that site!

peace.
LP


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

i hope i get lucky also


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

brandonschnupp @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> i hope i get lucky also


Don't we all!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i registered for all of montana, but there are only a couple members in each so i registered in a few other surrounding states, now i have 6000 new messages in my in box. yeah, that accounts dead to me. :rip:


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

well no one has any fish tanks im just not jucky


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i found a group for my location, but im not sure i quite understand how it works...do you have to give something before you can get something? because i dont have anything i can give...all i want is a small fish tank...how do i post a message? and would it be all right to post a mesage like this? wanted:small fish tank...hopefully close to (*my location*)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

you just have to email them why you would want to be a member. then you should get an email back very shortly after (i waited liek 2 minutes) and they'll send u a link to their registration page. after filling that out you have to wait until they send u an email saying taht u can join. the moderator of that city's group has to approve you. I'm still waiting to be approved. I hope i can find a nice tank!


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

*Better luck than I...*

Well swimmers, after reading your post I went to the dumpster behind my apartment complex and rooted around for a few hours looking for anyone's throw-away tanks. All I found was two half-eaten pizzas, a bag of dirty diapers and a few empty 40's. Guess I better try again tomorrow!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

YUCK!!!!!!
I joined freecycle yesterday but theres nothing good in my area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

i jioned too...i missed a 125 gallon tanks and stand by a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
thats a heart breaker...


----------

